# Photo: Jordan topless was arrest. Bird upset.



## Ballscientist

TMZ link: Drive 107 MPH. Sorry, it should be Lakers forum.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/07/31/indiana-pacers-jordan-hill-arrested-in-atlanta/


----------



## e-monk

no dumbass, it should be in the Pacers forum


----------



## Ballscientist

Please help move to Lakers forum. The Subject should be

The former Laker topless arrest.


----------



## Jamel Irief

this should be in the trash forum


----------

